# Building A Loft - Wood Question



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Only been around a little while but I've decided to build a loft for my pigeons, I have two of them and feel the rabbit hut I have them in is too small. 

To get straight to the point, what sort of wood should I use? I've heard that pressure and chemically treated wood is highly toxic to birds. I've done lots of research and seen lots of tutorials on building coops, lofts and hutches but they never mention exactly what type of wood they are using or what their plans are to keep it from decaying / rotting. 

The roof will be slanted downwards with an inch over all four sides (maybe it'll be shingles, possibly just corrugated metal). 

In any event, do I just get some regular 2 by 4's and some plywood and go for it? Do I paint the sides? Varnish them first? All input SINCERELY appreciated. Specific brands and types of wood, paints and sealants would be great.

If I do use anything on the wood, do I do the insides too or just the outsides? I live in New York so it has to survive all four seasons. 

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use treated wood all the time for everything from perches to nest boxes to floors and never had a problem. all my aviary's are treated wood now. I don't think they use arsenic anymore. The outside if you want it to last use a siding used for barns and sheds. I try to use treated wood on everything now that I can that is exposed to the weather. Paint everything outside with 2 coats of good 15 year latex paint. I also started using screws instead of nails for everything and it saved my but more than once if you make a mistake and have to change something. Plastic coated wire helps too. This will cost you a little more in the beginning but will save you money in the long run. I guess it depends on how long you plan to keep birds or how nice you want it to look.


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply! I definitely want it to last for as long as it possibly can. I don't mind doing a new paint coat and yearly maintenance to keep it looking good. I absolutely intend to use screws because it can be undone as you said and it also holds much tighter. Depending on price I'll certainly see if I can get the plastic coated wire. 

If I have my way I intend to be keeping pigeons for the long run. I might upgrade to a larger coop or loft when I have my own place but for now I will be using the portable loft. 

Thanks again, I sincerely appreciate the detailed response!


Eric


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got the wire on line 80 dollars for a role 50' x 2' free postage it came from walmart.


----------

